# Mini Cooper F56 Failed Update



## madaeroblade (Apr 4, 2019)

Hey guys, i need some advice /help from you.
I have a Mini Cooper D, F56, 2016. I purchased the LED DRL retrofit kit from BMW and installed in on the car.

So far so good, next step was the coding, in order to recognize the new LED DRL.

Using ISTA/P, the guys from the service (NOT an authorized dealer) did a software update, because from what i understood, i was necessary. 

Said update completed successfully for everything, except 1 module, the Rear Camera. 

Now i have the LED DRL functional, but no Rear Camera .

If i connect ISTA/P again to the car, an error message is displayed, stating that the Rear Camera Module has a different software version, and the update could not be done.

They tried to use ESYS in order to update this single module, but it shows as the "folder" for the module is not writable, and cannot update it to the current version of the software.

Is there any way that this could be solved, or the Rear Camera Module has to be replaced?

Thanks.


----------

